# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Rezultatet e zgjedhjeve vendore, 18 shkurt 2007

## Albo

*Ora 21:55 Mimi Kodheli, prononcohet per mediat nga selia e PS*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/zgjedhjet/kodheli4.WMV


*Ora 21:05 Majlinda Bregu, prononcohet per mediat nga selia e PD*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/zgjedhjet/bregu2.WMV


Kortezi e Top Channel

----------


## Albo

Informacion në lidhje me ecurinë e proçesit zgjedhor në Qarkun Vlorë, Fier, Gjirokastër dhe Durrës në zgjedhjet e datës 18.02.2007 


*Qarku Gjirokastër* 

Situata në përgjithësi është e qetë, procesi po vazhdon normalisht në asnjë rast nuk është rrezikuar vendimmarrja, por megjithatë ka patur disa probleme të vogla në një qender votimi ne qytetin e Gjirokastër është votuar me kundërfletë, gjithashtu edhe në një qendër votimi në KZQV-ne Qesarat rrethi Tepelene fletët e votimit janë nënshkruar nga kryetari, në dy raste kutia e materialeve zgjedhore ka qënë e dëmtuar dhe është zëvendësuar. 


*Qarku Fier* 

Në KZQV-ne Libofshë është ndërprerë proçesi i votimit pasi ka rezultuar se mungonin fletët e votimit për kandidatët për kryetar komune aktualisht të gjithë anëtarët e komisioneve të Qendrave të votimit po dorëzojnë kutite e votimit dhe materiales zgjedhore pasi partitë politike kanë urdhëruar terheqjen e tyre nga qendrate votimit. 

Në KZQV Bashkia Fier në materiale zgjedhore të dorëzuara nga përfaqësuesi i KQZ-së mungonin 31 tabela rezulatesh për kandidatët për kryetar Bashkie dhe 29 për subjektet politike. 


*Qarku Vlorë* 

Në një qendër votimi në KZQV–në Armen Qendra e Votimit, Romës është tentuar te votohet nga 1 zgjedhës për gjithë familjen, kjo nuk është lejuar nga kryetari i Komisionit të Qendërs së Votimit. Pas ketij refuzimi kanë reaguar disa anëtare të Komisionit dhe disa zgjedhës të cilës kanë hyrë forcërisht në qendrën e Votimit duke marrë fletët e votimit në këto kushte votimi është ndërprerë pasi kryetari është larguar Qendra e votimit duke marrë me vete edhe vulën e kryetarit. 

Në një qendër Votimi në Himarë Nr. 4584 Gjilek fletët e votimit janë të nënshkruara nga kryetari dhe nënkryetari i komisionit të Qendrës së Votimit. 


*Qarku Durrës* 

Situata është e qetë, procesi po vazhdon normalisht me përjashtim të dy rasteve kur janë konstatuar dëmtime të kutive të votimit të cilat janë zevendësur nga Inspektori rajonal 


Informacion mbi ecurinë e procesit të votimit në qarqet Dibër, Kukës, Shkodër dhe Lezhë 

Ecuria e procesit zgjedhor për zgjedhjet e organeve të qeverisjes vendore 2007, për qarqet Shkodër, Lezhë, Dibër, Kukës, sipas informacioneve të marra me telefon nga KZQV-të dhe informacioneve të inspektorëve rajonal për këto qarqe janë si më poshtë: 


*Qarku Dibër .* 

Nga informacionet e marra nga personat e kontaktit në lidhje me procesin deri në këto momente situata zgjedhore është e qetë. 


*Në rrethin Burrel* 

vetëm në një qëndër votimi të KZQV-së Rukaj , në fshatin Urakë nuk ka filluar procesi pasi nuk është tërhequr baza materiale nga ana e KQV-së të lartëpërmendur. Në KZQV-të e tjera vazhdon normalisht procesi. 


*Në rrethin e Dibrës .* 

Procesi vazhdon normalisht dhe pa probleme me përjashtim të njësisë zgjedhore Komuna Lurë. Në këtë KZQV është bllokuar procesi pasi nga forcat politike që kanë të drejtë për të propozuar anëtar për KQV, nuk kanë dërguar emrat për emërimin e anëtarve të KQV-ve. 


*Në Rrethin e Bulqizës* 

Procesi vazhdon normalisht dhe pa probleme. 


*Qarkun Kukës* 

Edhe në Qarkun e Kukësit procesi vazhdon i qetë dhe normalisht me përjashtim të njësisë zgjedhore Komuna Arren. Procesi në këtë KZQV është bllokuar pasi nuk është bërë shpërndarja e bazës matriale nga ana e Komisonit të kësaj KZQV-je. 

Në rrethin Hasit procesi vazhdon normalisht. 


*Në Qarkun Lezhë* 

Në këtë qark sipas informacionit të dhënë nga inspektori rajonal z. Lazër Sallaku, dhe personave të kontaktit të këtij qarku, procesi është bllokuar vetëm në njësinë zgjedhore Komuna Milot, në këtë KZQV nuk është tërheq baza materiale nga KQV-të, pasi nga anëtarët KQV-ve të opozitës është bojkotuar procesi zgjedhor me pretendimin se nuk janë miratuar qëndrat e votimit sipas listës së sjellë nga kjo KZQV. 

Në njësitë e tjera e qeverisjes vendore të këtijë qarku procesi vazhdon normalisht. 

*Qarku Shkodër* 

Nga informacionet e dhëna nga inspektori rajonal z. Arben Kraja , dhe personave të kontaktit të këtij qarku rezulton se në njësitë zgjedhore Shosh, Pult dhe Shalë, nuk po zhvillohet procesi zgjedhor pasi nga anëtarët e opozitës është bojkotuar procesi. 

Në njësinë zgjedhore Temal në QV-në 0142 procesi herë bllokohet dhe herë zbllokohet, pasi largohen anëtarët e KQV-ve. 

Në qëndrën e votimit nr 213 në fshatin Hoten të KZQV-së Bushat është ndërprerë procesi i votimit pasi është marrë lista e votuesve nga dy komisonerë të kësaj KQV-je. 

Në njësitë zgjedhore e tjera të këtijë qarku procesi vazhdon normalisht me disa probleme por që po zgjidhen gjatë procesit. 


KQZ

----------


## Albo

Emisioni i Radios Zeri i Amerikes ne Shqip mbi Zgjedhjet Vendore ne Shqiperi:

http://www.voanews.com/real/voa/euro.../alba1930a.ram

----------


## Albo

*Koalicioni i vezhguesve vendore: Pjesmarrja ne votime 46.5 perqind* 

_Eshte mbyllur ne menyre te rregullt procesi i votimit ne te gjitha ato zona ku ky proces ka perfunduar_

Sipas raportit te rradhes te Koalicionit te vezhguesve vendore pjesmarrja ne votime ka qene ne masen 46.5%, nderkohe qe monitoruesit e koalicionit ne keto zona do te fillojne te mbikqyrin procesin e numerimit. Nga te dhenat e marra deri ne oren 21:00 ky koalicion ka konstatuar edhe parregullsi ne disa zona. Psh: ne QV, nr 1032 ne Bulqize qendra u mbyll ne 18:15 megjithese kishte njerez qe prisnin te votonin, ne QV nr 1850/1 ne Tirane komisioneret kane ndihmuar pjestaret te komunitetit rom per te votuar pa respektuar procedurat e parashikuara, ndersa ne QV nr.1684 po ne Tirane eshte nderprere disa here votimi, pasi kishte persona qe nuk gjenin emrin ne liste. 

Nga E.M.
Balkanweb

----------


## Albo

*Pezullohet procesi i numerimit ne Bushat te Shkodres* 

_SHKODER - Ne Komunen Bushat te Shkodres eshte pezulluar procesi i numerimit te votave, per te rifilluar neser ne oren 8.00_

Vendimi eshte marre nga KZQV e komunës Bushat, pas trazirave të shkaktuara nga Tom Doshi, deputeti i PDK-se i cili ka bere thirrje per hyrje me  forcë në qendër dhe ka nxitur nje grup te rinjsh te hynin forcerisht ne vendin e numerimit.

Balkanweb

----------


## Albo

*Shpallet fituesi i pare, kandidati i pavarur ne komunen Karine te Peqinit* 

_Disa ore pas mbylljes se kutive te votimit eshte shpallur fituesi i pare i zgjedheve vendore. Ai eshte kandidati i pavarur i komunes Karine ne Peqin_

Del fituesi i pare i zgjedhjeve te sotme. Ai eshte Selman Karina, kandidati i pavarur i komunes Karine ne Peqin. Lajmi eshte dhene nga korrespondenti i tv NEWS24, por ende nuk ka nje konfirmim zyrtar per lajmin. Vete zoti Karina gjate nje prononcimi per tv NEWS eshte shprehur se ai ka fituar me 144 vota me shume se ndjekesi i tij me i afert, kadnidati i LSI. Zoti Karina ka bere me dije gjithashtu se per kandidimin e tij per postin e kreut te komunes ka patur mbeshtetjen e PBDNJ.

Balkanweb

----------


## Albo

*Top Channel mbi situaten post-zgjedhore ne Gjirokaster*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/zgjedhjet/gjirokaster.WMV


*Top Channel mbi situaten post-zgjedhore ne Sarande*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/zgjedhjet/saranda.WMV


*Top Channel mbi situaten post-zgjedhore ne Elbasan*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/zgjedhjet/elbasan.WMV

----------


## Albo

*Selia e PD: Partia Demokratike ne avantazh ne disa bashki*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/zgjedhjet/bregu3.WMV

----------


## Albo

*Selia e PS: Rezultatet e selise se demokrateve jane te paverteta*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/zgjedhjet/kodheli5.WMV

----------


## Albo

*Selia e PD: Lista e komunave ku kemi fituar deri me tani*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/zgjedhjet/bregu4.WMV

----------


## Albo

*Top Channel nga Korca: Nuk ka nisur ende numerimi i votave*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/zgjedhjet/korca.WMV

----------


## Davius

*PD, Bregu: Konfirmojme fitoren tone ne Vlore*

Partia Demokratike ka bere publike rezultatet paraprake ne disa rrethe te vendit. Sipas zedheneses se fushates politike te kandidatit demokrat per bashkine Tiranes, Majlinda Bregu, PD eshte ne avantazh ne Vlore, Lezhe dhe Shkoder. Bregu tha se PD ka konfirmuar fitoren ne Vlore dhe rezultati ne favor te saj eshte me i madh se ne 2005. Sipas Bregut rezultati ne Tirane eshte bindshem ne favor te Olldashit.

----------


## Albo

*ECA: Raporti yne aktual per numerimin e votave*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/zgjedhjet/eca.WMV

----------


## Albo

*Policia: Ja te gjitha incidentet gjate procesit zgjedhor* 

Me ane te nje deklarate per shtyp, policia e shtetit ka informuar per te gjitha incidentet gjate procesit te votimeve dhe rastet e nderhyjrjes se policise

Policia e Shtetit njofton se, gjatë pasdites ndërhyrja e strukturave të Policisë së Shtetit është kërkuar me vendim të Komisionit të Qendrës së Votimit dhe në 8 raste të tjera krahas 4 rasteve të raportuara me pare.  Në të gjitha këto raste strukturat e policisë, pas vendosjes së rregullit, janë larguar sërish me vendim të Komisionit të Qendrës së Votimit, thuhet ne deklarate.    

- Rreth orës 17.00, në Tiranë, me Vendim të Komisionit të Qendrës së Votimit Nr. 2046, është kërkuar ndihma e policisë për mbajtjen e rregullit, pasi në këtë qendër ka pasur një fluks të madh të shtetasve për të votuar. Me rivendosjen e rregullit, përsëri me vendim të Komisionit të kësaj Qendre Votimi, është kërkuar largimi i forcave policore, të cilat me marrjen e kopjes së Vendimit janë vendosur pranë Komisariatit përkatës.  

- Rreth orës 19.15, në Tiranë, me Vendim të Komisioni i Qendrës së Votimit Nr.1762, tek Shkolla Hasan Prishtina është kërkuar ndihma e policisë për mbajtjen e rregullit, pasi në këtë qendër ka pasur një fluks të madh të shtetasve për të votuar brenda Qendrës së Votimit. Me rivendosjen e rregullit, përsëri me vendim të Komisionit të kësaj Qendre Votimi, është kërkuar largimi i forcave policore, të cilat me marrjen e kopjes së Vendimit janë vendosur pranë Komisariatit përkatës.  

- Rreth ores 20.00, me Vendim të Komisionit Qendror të Zgjedhjeve për qendrën e votimit Nr.1867, e cila ndodhet në lokalin e shtetasit Arben Kurteshi, është kërkuar ndihma e Policisë për mbajtjen e rregullit, pasi në këte qendër ka pasur një fluks të madh të shtetasve brenda Qendrës së Votimit për të votuar. Policia, sipas kërkesës së KQZ-së, është prezente pranë Qendrës së Votimit.  

- Rreth orës 20.45, me Vendim të Komisionit të Qendrës sëVotimit për qendrën e votimit Nr.1701, e cila ndodhet në lokalin e Agim Stojkut, është kërkuar ndihma e Policisë për mbajtjen e rregullit, pasi në këtë qendër ka pasur një fluks të madh të shtetasve në Qendrën e Votimit për të votuar. Pas vendosjes së rregullit me vendim të këtij Komisioni Policia është larguar për tu vendosur në vendin e përcaktuar.   

- Rreth orës 21.15, me Vendim të Komisionit të Qendrës së Votimit të qendrës së votimit Nr.1725, e cila ndodhet në shkollën "Osman Myderizi", është kërkuar ndihma e Policisë për mbajtjen e rregullit, pasi në këtë qendër ka pasur një fluks të madh të shtetasve për të votuar. Policia me vendim të këtij komisioni, po monitoron mbajtjen e rregullit në këtë qendër, në të cilën aktualisht po vazhdon votimi.  

- Po rreth orës 17.00 të ditës së sotme pas kërkesës për ndërhyrje dhe marrjes së vendimit nr.3 të KQV-së nr.2365, që ndodhet në shkollën 9-vjeçare Sul Misiri në qytetin e Elbasanit, nga forcat e policisë është ndërhyrë në këtë qendër votimi pasi në rradhët e votuesve ishin krijuar anomali që pengonin ecurinë normale të votimit. Me vendosjen e rregullit dhe stabilizimin e ecurisë normale të procesit të votimit forcat e policisë janë larguar normalisht duke u dislokuar në vendshërbimet e përcaktuara.  

- Po në qytetin e Elbasanit, rreth orës 19.00 pas kërkesës për ndërhyrje dhe marrjes së vendimit nr.72 të KQV-së nr.2372 që ndodhet në shkollën 9-vjeçare Bardhyl Popa, në lagjen Partizani të qytetit të Elbasanit, nga forcat e policisë është ndërhyrë në këtë qendër votimi pasi në të kishin hyrë njëherësh shumë njerëz brenda duke krijuar anomali që pengonin ecurinë normale të votimit. Me vendosjen e rregullit , forcat e policisë janë larguar nga qendra e votimit.

 - Në orën 17.32 nga ana e Komisionit të Qendrës së Votimit 4305 Bashkia Libohovë është këruar ndërhyrja e policisë për rivendosjen e rregullit pasi kishte dyndje të mëdha personash për të votuar. Pas vendosjes së rregullit policia është tërhequr me vendim komisioni në vendin e dislokimit të përcaktuar më parë. 

 - Sot rreth orës 17.40, në Shkodër, në qendrën e votimit nr. 0155 e ndodhur në shkollën 9-vjecare Prek Cali në fshatin Fshat i Ri, Komuna Bushat, një shtetas i paidentifikuar ka hyrë në qendrën e votimit dhe ka bërë sikur do të votonte duke u munduar të nxjerrë dokumentin e identifikimit, por në çast ka marrë njërën nga kutitë e votimit dhe e ka hedhur nga kati i dytë, në qendrën e votimit. Nga ana e policisë janë marrë masat për ruajtjen e QV-së dhe kutisë dhe pritet vendimi KQZ-së për të filluar veprimet proceduriale. 

 -Rreth orës 20.10 në Komunën Derjan të rrethit të Matit është kapur në flagrancë nga shërbimet e policisë shtetasi Murat Miftar Çela, vjeç 28, banor i këtij fshati, i cili ka tentuar të hyjë me një armë zjarri pistoletë në Vend Numërimin e Votave në këtë zonë. Është bllokuar arma e zjarrit pistoletë me mulli. Ndërkohë që personi është shoqëruar në Komisariat dhe po kryhen veprimet proceduriale.

Balkanweb

----------


## Albo

*KQZ: Keto jane rezultatet paraprake qe na kane mberritur deri ne kete moment*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/zgjedhjet/kqz2.WMV

----------


## J@mes

Zgjedhjet Lokale 2007
Per te pare Rezultatet Live nga ECA ( "Elections to Conduct" Agency
*http://www.eca-al.org/*

----------


## Albo

*Ora 2:30 ECA raporton mbi te dhenat e saj me te fundit (jo-formale)*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/zgjedhjet/eca2.WMV



P.S Komentet/ankesat/urimet/mallkimet lerini per temat e tjera, ne kete teme sillni vetem lajmet me te fundit nga burime te besueshme informacioni.

----------


## lum lumi

Lajmet më të reja nëpër Bashkësi:

Shkodër, Berat, Peshkopi, Kukës - janë në përparsi kandidatët e PD - së.
Vlorë, Korcë, Fier, Tiranë, Lezhë, Elbasan - janë duke udhëheqë kandidatët e PS-së.

Fjala është për vota të numëruara deri në këtë moment.

----------


## lum lumi

FIER:

Komisionieret e PD-së kanë braktisur në këtë moment dy grupe të numërimit.

TIRANÊ:

Rama 57.10 %
Olldashi 42.21 %

Fjala është për vota të numëruara deri me tash. Janë numëruar në Tiranë 3345 fletëvotimi deri në këtë moment.

----------


## lum lumi

Në votat e deritanishme:

Sarandë: në avantazh kandidati i PD-së
Lushnje: i PS-së
Ura Vajgurore: i PD-së
Shijak: në avantazh kandidati i PS-së
Pogradec: kandidati i PS-së

----------

